# bash hash ???



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a habit of keeping the trim leaves in shallow tupperware containers and noticed that after a while, i could scrape quite a bit of trichs off the bottom(microscope confirmed).. one day i decided to take every trich covered dry leave and put it in the container and beat the hell out of it. after doing so i could gather several table spoons full of trichs and press it into patties ,dry and smoke....has anyone ever heard of this method ??? it seems to produce a good yield and is easily separated from the leaf matter..next time i do it i'll take pics..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

no veiws ? the title says "hash".....


----------



## FUM (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds good PM ,but I'd say use glass or ceramic, Freeze it then shake and gather. I wouldn't use plastic due to "PHTHALATES" which may cause cancer.
I just steer clear from plastic's when ever I'm able. If the US bands it in children toys, Shoot,  FOR SURE DON'T WANT TO SMOKE IT AS MEDICINE. Just check it out first. For your own safety. Peace out


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 9, 2010)

Never tried that Puff but it sounds like it would work great :hubba: When we were youngsters we used to stir a towel in a ceramic bowl to build static electricity and then dump in trimmings. After stirring for a few seconds the bowl would be coated in keif, I had never seen the screen method so I thought we were really onto something 
Are you using a 'pollen-press'?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like the 1000+ year old moroccan teq for making hash.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Never tried that Puff but it sounds like it would work great :hubba: When we were youngsters we used to stir a towel in a ceramic bowl to build static electricity and then dump in trimmings. After stirring for a few seconds the bowl would be coated in keif, I had never seen the screen method so I thought we were really onto something
> Are you using a 'pollen-press'?


nope.. i just pile it up on my desk and mash it with something heavy like my 50 lb dumbell....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 10, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Sounds like the 1000+ year old moroccan teq for making hash.


really ? i figured it had been use before seeing as how well it worked..why do folks use butane and crap if all it takes is a good beating ?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2010)

Because butane hash is almost 90% pure.

...and it's fun to make. We can do it up right.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> BHO is not hash its a solution, if you use a solvent to get the oil its not hash..
> 
> Real hash is removing the trichs from the plant matter and pressing them. The method you are using is similar to finger hash Puff Monkey. Its one of the oldest ways of collecting hash. Kief screens are good also.. But nothing makes better hash than the bubble bags.. If you can take a hit of my 20 micron bag hash and not choke Ill give you $50...



:yeahthat:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 10, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> If you can take a hit of my 20 micron bag hash and not choke Ill give you $50...


 
*Good day MindzEye..*
*your on... definatly take you up on that .. lol.. a hit of good hash and 50$ hell ya..  *
*LH*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2010)

The BHO extract that I make comes full circle to a hashlikie texture.

THAT is why I call it has.

$50 to the person who can still walk after a hit of this. 

I use my bubble hash to make my bho. I purge INTO boiling water, A method that removes 90% of butane.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah man, i saw a youtube video where a man used a large round bowl that had a screen on the top...trim was added, and then a dense material was losely placed and secured on top.  then he proceeded to use two sticks and "drum roll", bash the top of the bowl for several minutes releasing large amounts of trichomes.  needless to say it was seeded/dried "swag". i would acually like to make something like that one day. 
your tupperware thing sounds cool too. if you put a screen in there you would keep the trim and trighs seperate thus getting more in the end imo.  thanks for the cool thread.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 11, 2010)

yer gonna have to teach me that effin.....i got lots o' leaves


----------

